# wont leave grand



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Was burned out last night after fishin almost all day. Got up at 5 a.m. not sure why. Got ready to roll and left. Half way to buddies house mega fight with the woman. Well after an hour of that picked buddy up and headed to conny. Fished up there till 1. G poo t my first two steel on egg sacs. By first two I mean ever on eggs. Round 1:30 we rolled went to the ford. Waste of time. Lots of leaves. Finally made it back to home sweet home the grand. Got the green light to fish for hour and a half. So after a fifteen min walk it was time again. Tied on my jig and maggots. Second cast boom. Sixth cast boom. After the second fish guys on the other side were trying to figure out how the heck. Well buddy hooked two and landed. I ended up with 5 in the hour and had to roll. Cant wait to get back down there. Got more jigs to tie too. Ye ye.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice man! Gonna try some egg sacs here in a bit myself. Was skunked on jig and maggot yesterday.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Gotta love the Grand. Nice report. Thanks.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

FISNFOOL said:


> Gotta love the Grand. Nice report. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwRrKaq0IyY


Lol thats the song I was humming all day. Cant wait to get back out again. Buddy went back out Sunday and got 22.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

22? I gotta get out more i guess. . . .lol

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Im tellin ya down here ya can't miss.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

Did you bring one home to the woman with a pink bow wrapped around it?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

lets see a pic of the jig please.

Pops


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I can see 22 happening. I got 8 in about 90 minutes on Friday. I wasn't at the Grand though.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I dont know the lower grand is my problem lol

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Pops Black jig head black marabou with flash. I lost two of them too. Gonna tie more up. Nothing fancy. Standard. Ill see if I have a pic layin around.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

22? Perhaps a more challenging method is in order.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

mdogs444 said:


> 22? Perhaps a more challenging method is in order.


yeah, who has fun catching 22 fish?? I'd rather hit a hole with 40 stacked up and hope to pull one or two.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

lowhole4trowt said:


> yeah, who has fun catching 22 fish?? I'd rather hit a hole with 40 stacked up and hope to pull one or two.


It was obviously said tongue in cheek. 

However, see signature below.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Right on (sigh)....Good work on grand ldr sorry to put a smudge on this thread.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol fun thing you cant see these fish you gotta hope they are there. Its that deep slow water I love so much. Most of the time they are nice and silver too.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I might be going out this week in the kayak to troll again and see if the Blue Fox spinners will still work this time of year.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Probably not gonna happen with all the ice now.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Ice: A purist spey guy's nightmare...along with low and clear water, narrow holding cuts and runs, back-eddies, flows under 300 cfs, other fisherman within 1 mile of them on a stream, dramatic bottom contours, shirts that cost under $300, fur or hair-less fowl, and anything generally different from the decided norm.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

lowhole4trowt said:


> Ice: A purist spey guy's nightmare...along with low and clear water, narrow holding cuts and runs, back-eddies, flows under 300 cfs, other fisherman within 1 mile of them on a stream, dramatic bottom contours, shirts that cost under $300, fur or hair-less fowl, and anything generally different from the decided norm.


The only nightmare to me is people that low hole you after you catch a fish in a run....those who land steelhead on the rocks and act as if they can breath out of water for 2 minutes while they get their camera ready....and those who leave their bait containers and knotted up lines all over the shores.

One thing I can say is that if you ever go to British Columbia to fish for ocean run steelhead, you'll never experience any of the above.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

lowhole4trowt said:


> Ice: A purist spey guy's nightmare...along with low and clear water, narrow holding cuts and runs, back-eddies, flows under 300 cfs, other fisherman within 1 mile of them on a stream, dramatic bottom contours, shirts that cost under $300, fur or hair-less fowl, and anything generally different from the decided norm.


I think i get the sarcasm but I don't think he can troll in a kayak in icy conditions. The lower stretches are fairly locked up with slush.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

I agree. Winter in Ohio is not generally kayak friendly.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I guess this song would be appropriate for the Grand right now...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Ummmm Huh??


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd like to see a pic of the jigs and how your rigging and fishing them.

Pops


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok pops ill try tomorrow to show you. Leaving on Wednesday for Chicago.


----------

